# Whale Story



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 13, 2007)

19th-century weapon found in whale (June 12, 2007)


----------



## weinhold (Jun 13, 2007)

Maybe it was Ahab's harpoon. I guess we'd have to ask Ishmael.


----------

